# Leigh or PC omnijig



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to the forum, I'm looking into buying a dovetail jig and was wondering what your imput was on which jig you think is best, Leigh D4R or the PC 24" omnijig? But I would really like to hear about your experience with either of the jigs and also what you've heard about either. thanks.


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi.. I can not say your name there is no info..lol  You should add some so we can know a little about your self 

Ok like me Im to this type of set up and for the modern day man every thing I looked at for a router table the Incra System dose it and some more. No Im Not selling them 

Just for the out lay and the work you can do with this jig over others is just really good in my opinion and it will not be of others on here all I say is look at the Demos online for the dovetail jigs price them and keep in mind what you want to do to your work now and in the future. That's what I did and I came up with the Incra LS 17" super system for what I want to do its the one, So Im sure you will come up with an Idea once you see some Demos of the Leigh,griffins,Omnijig and others Look at what they do over each other.. good Luck 

Cheers Noel


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI hands made for wood

Well apples to apples " Leigh D4R or the PC 24" omnijig?" I would suggest getting the Leigh D4R, you can do more with it and you can get more templates for it than the PC 24. but it may put your CC in the hole, both are NOT cheap jigs... 




hands made for wood said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum, I'm looking into buying a dovetail jig and was wondering what your imput was on which jig you think is best, Leigh D4R or the PC 24" omnijig? But I would really like to hear about your experience with either of the jigs and also what you've heard about either. thanks.


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

So I went to house of tools to take a look at the 24" omnijig It looks pretty good my only hesitation is wether PC will come out with isolic templates like Leigh has... what's your thoughts?

Levi


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Levi

I seem to recall they do make a isolic template , I could not find it but I think it was on the Rockler web site..or the Amazon web site.

But here's some links you may want to read 

http://www.woodshopdemos.com/dts-omni-1.htm
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=60750&page=2
http://www.leighjigs.com/d4.php

Isoloc Joint Templates
http://www.leighjigs.com/vids.php

The Oak-Park system is about the same price BUT you can do it all on the router table with one bit.
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTS-LDS-

==========


hands made for wood said:


> So I went to house of tools to take a look at the 24" omnijig It looks pretty good my only hesitation is wether PC will come out with isolic templates like Leigh has... what's your thoughts?
> 
> Levi


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

I am curious why you would buy a product that ONLY DOSE ONE THING and at the end of the day you can get better hand cut dovetails just not in the time frame ..lol

I'm sorry I sound funny, Its just too easy tho to see what is better.. I cant wait to see you guys posting some of the nice jobs to come from you both! and to see what you both do choose in the long run.

Cheers..

ps: did you guys like the Incra ???


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Timeman

" why you would buy a product that ONLY DOSE ONE THING "

This is just my 2 cents and why I do.

It's like a brad nailer, I know I buy a box of brad nails and use a hammer but the brad nailer ( air or elec.) can do it so much better...and quicker ,just like putting in dovetails with a router.. 


===


Timeman said:


> I am curious why you would buy a product that ONLY DOSE ONE THING and at the end of the day you can get better hand cut dovetails just not in the time frame ..lol
> 
> I'm sorry I sound funny, Its just too easy tho to see what is better.. I cant wait to see you guys posting some of the nice jobs to come from you both! and to see what you both do choose in the long run.
> 
> ...


----------



## timber715 (May 29, 2008)

Timeman said:


> I am curious why you would buy a product that ONLY DOSE ONE THING and at the end of the day you can get better hand cut dovetails just not in the time frame ..lol
> 
> I'm sorry I sound funny, Its just too easy tho to see what is better.. I cant wait to see you guys posting some of the nice jobs to come from you both! and to see what you both do choose in the long run.
> 
> ...


do you have two routers? its almost the same, why buy two when one will do right? wrong... like, why do you buy an Incra when you can make your own fence function the same way? why do you buy a mallet when a hammer can do the job? its funny right? when something so obvious and easy to see isn't... especially when you intend to look the other way...
I agree with BJ, the leigh is a better buy...

Cheers


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI timber

I have many ,many routers and many router tables, and many dovetail jigs, they all do the same job ALMOST I can't tell you how many hammers I have I lost count  
But the dovetail jigs I have all do diff. jobs better than the others...the right tool for the right job thing comes in to play ..
I also have the Incra system not the high end just a home shop one... right tool for the right job thing again.. 

=======


----------



## asfestus (Oct 23, 2008)

I had the same question. Has anyone used the new PC "omnijig system" # 77240? How handy/important is the capability to set routing depths using their gauges? How does the clamping mechanism compare? The durability?

Thanks JR


----------



## wnagle (Oct 13, 2008)

I have the Leigh D4R with the box joint template, mortise and tennon template and the new dust collection set up. I've heard the PC is a little easier to set up initially, but I had no problem setting up the leigh. The manuals with Leigh are excellent. They are also Excellent on the phone with help or questions. My first dovetaied drawers came out perfect after a couple practice cuts. The Leigh has a lot more options in my opinion. I also have the Leigh frame mortise and tennon jig...it is really sweet....


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

I found a 24" omnijig that was on display and I can get it for $529 can. instead of $599 I'm planning on buying it today any more advice before I go on ahead with this?


----------



## wnagle (Oct 13, 2008)

Well thats about the same price as the leigh D4R. For the same money I'd buy the Leigh. The Leigh has Isoloc templates, a mortise and tennon attachment, Set up for Jumbo dovetails, set up for sliding dovetails, precision box joint template and better dust collection. Leigh also asa an adjustable guidebush that makes getting you cut very precise with some of the templates (you can make 1000th of an inch changes on the joint fit easily). Since it has many more options. Why pay the same for one that has more limits? Just my opinion.... Actually the Leigh is 499.00


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

Are you able to with the leigh cut sliding dovetails? what do you think like I've heard people say that the leigh is hard to set half-blind dovetails what's your thoughts on that? and also what's the max thickness for a board for the D4R? Another thing is that when you look at the Leigh D4R it looks so simple and as if your not getting your money's worth compared to the PC omnijig what's you thoughts on that? One more question what are the fingers like on the leigh? Thanks.

Levi


----------



## wnagle (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't ermember the max thickness, (I've only done 3/4 and 1/2) I think its one inch out of the box and up to 1 1/4 or 1 1/2 inch with the jumbo bit and set up. I never had any trouble setting up half blind dovetails and it was my first time using a dovetail jig. To do sliding dovetails, they have a strip that clips in the dovetail guide that you router slides along. You can make them up to 24 inches long. The tail board goes vertical (two cuts) and the socket goes horizontal. You ought to watch all the videos on the Leigh. They have a DVD but I think they are all on there site as well. Also I'd recommend skipping the Leigh bits and get Whiteside. Whiteside has all the bits for Leigh jigs.

ps The difference between Leigh and pc with half blind dovtails is this. PC you cut both pin and socket at the same time. With the Leigh you cut them separate. Leigh has variable spacing and widths. I'm not sure but I think the pc does also.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Levi

Using the Leigh for siding dovetails is a real PITA,, if you want to put in siding dovetails take a hard look at the Oak-Park jig,,,see below,,, it's a snap with the OP jig and they come out right on the button ever time..
It will put in the slot and let you make the pins on the same jig,see video demo on the same web page...

I don't buy many jigs BUT I did buy this one, it's that good. 

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTS-MGS-

====





hands made for wood said:


> Are you able to with the leigh cut sliding dovetails? what do you think like I've heard people say that the leigh is hard to set half-blind dovetails what's your thoughts on that? and also what's the max thickness for a board for the D4R? Another thing is that when you look at the Leigh D4R it looks so simple and as if your not getting your money's worth compared to the PC omnijig what's you thoughts on that? One more question what are the fingers like on the leigh? Thanks.
> 
> Levi


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

BJ, do you have a Leigh also?

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI SB

Nope that one I don't have, a buddy that has one that I have played with it's nice but to rich for me..you can drop 500.oo easy on the Leigh..

=====


S Bolton said:


> BJ, do you have a Leigh also?
> 
> sb


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

In the answer I gave to a similar thread, if you're going to spend the $$$, why not spend it wisely and get the tool that has more abilities behind it? If the price listing above shows the leigh as being cheaper than the PC... I guess I'm missing something.  (each their own).

If you're only wanting to do sliding dt's, I have to second what Bj said. OP has the best jig for that.


----------



## wnagle (Oct 13, 2008)

Bob,

Thats true why would you by a full function dovetail jig to "only" do sliding dovetails. The question asked to me was would it ALSO do sliding dovetails... which I said it will... up to *24 inches* long. Might not be the best way or the only way, but its designed to do sliding dovetails. While the jig you suggested for sliding dovetails is good for shorter lenthgs, it would hardly do all the other features of the leigh or the pc. BUT the person is trying to decide which jig to by PC for 599.oo or Leigh for 499.00. Personally I think Leigh is top shelf and PC is just above average.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Wayne

I have a 24" jig, and I have only used it a time or two,,, it's one of the items you just don't use all the time the norm,,,

Don't get me wrong I like both ( PC and the Leigh ) but the templates for the PC and the Leigh are not free.. 

The Oak-Park jig can be used for many jobs, not just sliding dovetails ..
And the price is right and it can be use on the router table unlike the other jigs.  and you will use it all the time...

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=19659&TabSelect=Details
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11178&filter=dovetail jig

==========



wnagle said:


> Bob,
> 
> Thats true why would you by a full function dovetail jig to "only" do sliding dovetails. The question asked to me was would it ALSO do sliding dovetails... which I said it will... up to *24 inches* long. Might not be the best way or the only way, but its designed to do sliding dovetails. While the jig you suggested for sliding dovetails is good for shorter lenthgs, it would hardly do all the other features of the leigh or the pc. BUT the person is trying to decide which jig to by PC for 599.oo or Leigh for 499.00. Personally I think Leigh is top shelf and PC is just above average.


----------



## wnagle (Oct 13, 2008)

Bob, I'm not to familiar with all the details on the oak park... I'd seen it some time ago and have it on my "to buy" list. I watched the video but i'm sure theres more to it. One thing I was wondering, since the pins and holes are preset, how do you handle different thicknesses of wood and does it matter what dovetail bit you use? Also do they have any more detailed videos? 

You are right on the legih templates being expensive. I haven't bought the isoloc and probably won't until i decide I need them for something. However, everything else I've used on the jig so far worked great. I haven't tried the box joint template or the mortise and tennon jig, but I bet they will work nicely. They seem to be designed with forthought. As for sliding dovetails, it almost seems like an after thought for the jig, but if you need long ones it my be a help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Wayne

Putting in long sliding dovetails joints, a BIG hammer is needed the norm...

Videos,, you can get some of the projects they made on the show using the jig but other than that, I think that's about it...

The pins are setup for 1/2" and 3/4" thick stock, that you and I use most of the time..
It's setup for the 1/2" dovetail bit,, but I did make my own copy of it that I can use a 3/4' dovetail bit... 

Just a note about the isoloc template , if I recall it's about 230.oo bucks and Oak-Park sells a jig for about the same price that you can use on the router table...

======



wnagle said:


> Bob, I'm not to familiar with all the details on the oak park... I'd seen it some time ago and have it on my "to buy" list. I watched the video but i'm sure theres more to it. One thing I was wondering, since the pins and holes are preset, how do you handle different thicknesses of wood and does it matter what dovetail bit you use? Also do they have any more detailed videos?
> 
> You are right on the legih templates being expensive. I haven't bought the isoloc and probably won't until i decide I need them for something. However, everything else I've used on the jig so far worked great. I haven't tried the box joint template or the mortise and tennon jig, but I bet they will work nicely. They seem to be designed with forthought. As for sliding dovetails, it almost seems like an after thought for the jig, but if you need long ones it my be a help.


----------



## wnagle (Oct 13, 2008)

You're right I think they are that expensive. I think you get two templates for that price, on on each side. The thing I like about them is the cone shaped adjustable bushing. It is the same as on the frame mortise and tennon jig. I've used it there and it as really precise and easy. one click changes the fit by 1000th of an inch. once set perfect, you can cut mortise and tennons all day long pefectly and effortlessly. The isoloc templates aren't the main course for me... just expensive gravy some day...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

mortise and tennons can be done on the Horz.router table the same way for about 100.oo bucks for the setup...and it will do the same job pefectly and effortlessly. 

see video
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/horizontal_router_table.html

=======




wnagle said:


> You're right I think they are that expensive. I think you get two templates for that price, on on each side. The thing I like about them is the cone shaped adjustable bushing. It is the same as on the frame mortise and tennon jig. I've used it there and it as really precise and easy. one click changes the fit by 1000th of an inch. once set perfect, you can cut mortise and tennons all day long pefectly and effortlessly. The isoloc templates aren't the main course for me... just expensive gravy some day...


----------



## wnagle (Oct 13, 2008)

Bob, 

My dad says the same thing... "you don't need that" "holy cow that cost what?" "That's for production work, don't waste you're money" "Don't buy anymore... you got enough stuff to build anything" 

But then he could build a house with a pocket knife... and I enjoy having nice and unique tools, building my shop is part of the fun for me. There are so many operations I can do now very quickly without a lot of fuss compared to when i started woodworking. It givees me more time to concentrate on learning new things. 

By the way, when he visits, he enjoys them too even though he wouldn't buy them.


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

*I dont think so!*



timber715 said:


> do you have two routers? its almost the same, why buy two when one will do right? wrong... like, why do you buy an Incra when you can make your own fence function the same way? why do you buy a mallet when a hammer can do the job? its funny right? when something so obvious and easy to see isn't... especially when you intend to look the other way...
> I agree with BJ, the leigh is a better buy...
> 
> Cheers


 *like, why do you buy an Incra when you can make your own fence function the same way?*

Sorry to say mate I don't think you could.. Unless you have there setup.

And like I posted Iv just been through this same scenario, I did say its only my choice and I was only asking why would you! its ok to do what ever one wants 

Im not really fussed now as I am all sorted and I'm not only stuck with a joint system. My input was not to raz you guys up it was just an opinion I thought may help.


----------

